# Crack repair in morter joint



## CraigFL (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a crack that's developed in a corner on my brick home. Part of the problem is that the bricklayer didn't interlace the bricks in the corner which would have eliminated the problem. Instead, he chose to butt them in the corner which means a morter joint from top to bottom. The crack is small, about 1/8" but I would like to fill it with morter. It sure would be easier if they made something I could put the morter in like a caulk tube so I could apply it evenly. Is there a tool out there for doing this?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2007)

Some mortar comes in a tube now, works OK for what your doing. Or you go to the masonry supply store and they sell those cake frosting bags with a little nozzle on the end...mix, squeeze and clean up.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to mention a few things about re grouting mortar joints.
Make sure you work this into the joint by pressing on your grout trowel  (known as a Slicker in the trade) 1st pic below, or what ever you decide to use for this and don't be bashful with the amount you use. Leave a bit more on and you need after you have worked it in and let sit for 1-2 hours ( if useing mortar) then remove access amount and lightly go over it with a small broom or brush. Here are a couple of tools we use in brick laying. One is for regular square joints and the other is for rounded joints. Hope this helps...


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info... Craig


----------

